# Just got a call from the Post Office



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

At first I thought they might want a bid. payup Then I figured they want to rag on me for putting a few postcards in mailboxes. Which is why she called. Of course.

Dove out the other night mainly targeting newspaper boxes but one small sub had no news boxes so I hit the post boxes.

Now I know theres only 65 homes in the sub. She says she has 45 cards. She just gave me a warning, but she did offer to keep the cards for me to pick up. Thought that was cool. Then I of course asked her if she needed snow removal....lol 

So only 20 cards made it through.....funny thing is I made two sales off it in that sub. Cha-Ching!

Anyhow....she said the fine would be first class postage on all picked up for future reference.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol It's a no no To put any thing in a mailbox..

I bet the mailman pulled them seeing as they got most them back


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I know it's not cool but hey. Ya gotta take chances, plus they aren't some rolled up sheet of paper that I always see there. They were nice 4x6 cards. I actually appologized for them having to remove them all. I figured they remove one and chew you out but they took 45. I got a call for a mulch job too now that I remember. I turned that over to a pal of mine that does that. Ah well. What can you do.xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Iv'e done it too 

I never get much of a response that way.
Maybe the mailman just kept mine and put them in the trash.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Just be careful doing it again. You've been warned once and that's "on file". Believe me, you don't want the Postal Investigators to visit. They don't play nice. I've seen examples of how they operate.

ie: Mailman with over 20 years fired for first time offense - stealing toothpaste samples. Can never work for the federal service and can never retire from CSRS.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Why not just send them in the mail?
it's what, 30 cents for a postcard stamp? 


You want to put them on the doors, fine, that's ok, but breaking the law, that puts you down in lowballer territory, people who don't pay insurance, etc. It's the same thing, only smaller.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

I learned in elementary school 2 things...never play with matches... and don't put anything in mailboxes!!!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

you gotta do what my buddy did he put used stamps on them LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

repo_man62;419776 said:


> I learned in elementary school 2 things...never play with matches... and don't put anything in mailboxes!!!


when i was a kid i was putting firecrackers and quarter sticks in mailboxes.  i must have went to a different elementary school.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

LoneCowboy;419750 said:


> Why not just send them in the mail?
> it's what, 30 cents for a postcard stamp?
> 
> You want to put them on the doors, fine, that's ok, but breaking the law, that puts you down in lowballer territory, people who don't pay insurance, etc. It's the same thing, only smaller.


Thats a fabulous idea LC. I wished I'd of thunk of it.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

bribrius;419790 said:


> when i was a kid i was putting firecrackers and quarter sticks in mailboxes.  i must have went to a different elementary school.


Brib....We seem to have alot in common...LOL


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I lived in Detroit for a short part of my life and stuck fliers between the mail box and the flag. Got a call the next day that said the same thing.

I hand out fliers sometimes, but only put them in the news paper slot. I do it on Sunday morning so people get their paper and have time to look it over.

What is it about us that we would rather spend $10 to do it our self than pay someone else to do it for $5?


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I talked with the local post office and was told the newspaper slot that most new mailboxes have is fine to use. I was always told you can't touch anything on that mailbox, but they said no, the newspaper slot is for news paper or flyers. Luckily almost all homes around here that have boxes at the curb have these style boxes. I put 10,000 flyers out this year with no complaint from the post office. Even had the mailman right behind me in some neighborhoods and they just left them. But yea, flag, box, pole, all no no's.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Mailman right behind you. Slip him a $20 and the fliers and have him finish up the neighborhood. lol

I have done that with the local newspaper guy. Handed him a stack of flyers and some cash and he put them in with the paper. He is "self employeed" so there was nothing wrong with doing that.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

QuadPlower;423891 said:


> Mailman right behind you. Slip him a $20 and the fliers and have him finish up the neighborhood. lolQUOTE]
> 
> Not many mailmen are going to do that for $20. You're going to find very, if any, willing to risk their job and pension for $20 - about one hour's pay. That's a cause for on-the-spot termination. I always said that I could be bribed - but it'd cost you a million dollars.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You know I was kidding. That is why I put the "lol" behind it. I think it might even be illegal for you to give them the money. It is okay to give it to the newspaper delivery guy though. If he actually puts them in the box is another story.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I have had the same run in......put stamps on the cards it is legal according to my local post office. I have never had a problem since.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*Stamp the cards??*

If you stamp 'em, why not let the mailman deliver them and stay home-sheesh? Any and all print left on or in mailboxes and front doors is trash, period. Someone sold 2 accounts in 65-85 fliers? No offense, but hat is only like 3-4%. You guys can do much better by knocking on the door and being "the local plow guy", than appearing on a flyer like those fly-by-night roofers who chase hail storms. I would bet you can do 15% -I just did it cold selling commercial accounts. Plus, the ones you do get are more likely to keep you when the next guys flyer shows up, because you have a face. Don't like to approach people? Hire a marketing company. Many charge by the sale made and employ some pretty sharp people. Many big chains are doing this to sell pacakage deals, etc...  Not to ramble, but don't sell yourself short.


----------

